# Sharjah , Ajman, UAQ, Expat Coffee's



## Mr Craig (Nov 6, 2010)

So far we have recruited 5 of us into our once a week meet up for a coffee group. Discussing various topics such as, best places to visit, where to shop, where to party, differences in work and of course how to get lost in the Uae and spend hours in traffic jams.
We are from UK, Germany and Egypt so far and a mix of Ladies and Gents of different ages.

If you would like to join in message one of us and come and meet up.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ajman eh? Where do you usually meet?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yes where and when do u meet... sounds like fun


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

yea id love to meet up where and when??


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup where do you guys meet up, I live on the Dubai/Sharjah border so might be close by!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And do you have a list Craig?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Craig's List?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Craig's List?


You're a bit sharp Moe eh?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hehe well it seemed like the direction this was going


----------



## ChloeB1984 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

Craig's let me know he can't get on the forum for some reason, I'm one of the others whose been helping organise these meet ups - good fun so far! We're meeting on Wedsnesday this week but are open to suggestions as to where at the moment! 

Somewhere in Sharjah or on the Sharjah/Ajman border would be great if anyone has any suggestions!?

Chloe


----------



## ChloeB1984 (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh and somewhere easy to direct taxis to, not all of us drive!!


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

in the ghetto  I mean ... Radison Blue


----------



## Mr Craig (Nov 6, 2010)

Can we make this week the MARBELLA RESORT IN SHARJAH. i have called them and its okay, its at the Dubai / Sharjah end. Say 8pm onwards


----------



## Mr Craig (Nov 6, 2010)

*Tomorrows meet*

Can we make this wednesday the MARBELLA RESORT IN SHARJAH. i have called them and its okay, its at the Dubai / Sharjah end. Say 8pm onwards


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

how far wud that b from lets see erm... bur dubai?


----------



## ChloeB1984 (Sep 2, 2010)

ipshi said:


> how far wud that b from lets see erm... bur dubai?


Hey Ipshi, 

Not sure to be honest, still not great with the 'where things are in Dubai' geography but here's a map if that helps! marbella resort sharjah - Google Maps It's the Dubai side so you won't have to go too far into Sharjah  Are you coming??

Chloe


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Obviously if you're in Bur Dubai then you're on the other side of Dubai so you have to cross Garhoud, Maktoum or Floating Bridge or take the Shindagha tunnel.

Oh and if that map is correct then you have to cross over to Sharjah as it is off Corniche Street IN Sharjah itself.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

ipshi said:


> how far wud that b from lets see erm... bur dubai?


20 to 30 mins driving max , head towards sharjah , On Wehda Street , exit from Al Khan exit and keep going straight till you reach the 1st traffic signal , go right on Intefeada Street at the end of that street you'll find yourself facing Cornich Road , go with the traffice after almost 2 km you are gonna find Marbella resort on your left hand side , make a u turn and you're there


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wow thanks guys... but since i dont drive... this one is gonna b hard to swing... however i REALLY wanna b there


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dubai Taxis charge you 10-20dhs to cross over to Sharjah unless you stop at the Dubai side of Sahara Centre, walk across and climb into a Sharjah taxi! 

I might not be able to make this one but how about we have one on the actual Dubai/Sharjah border next time? I dunno where though, I live here but tend to ignore everything remotely close to Sharjah!


----------

